# R & C speedway 2019-2020 racing schedule.



## parocket1 (Jan 6, 2012)

R&C Speedway
Waiting On Spring 320
Event presented by 
Perennial Gardens
Native and Edible Nursery
www.perennialgardens.name
717-275-5725
December 7, 2019 at 4:30 Pm, Weather Make up December 14, 2019 at 4:30 Pm
Track opens at 2:00Pm. Inspection opens at 3:35Pm and closes at 4:20Pm

Special Payout Race : Waiting On Spring 320 for Big Block Modified.
Time Trials will determine the order in which drivers will pick lanes or sit out for the heats. 
Qualifying (time trials) will be 25 seconds on orange lane.

Time trial heat race placement.
1-11racers straight up from time trials.

12-20 Racers
#1&#2 qualifier heat race #1
#3&#4 qualifier heat race #2
The rest divided by time between heats.

21-24 Racers
#1&#4 qualifier heat race #1
#2&#5 qualifier heat race #2
#3&#6 qualifier heat race #3
The rest divided by time between heats.

Heats will start with 8-11 drivers and number of heats is determined by entries.
Heats will be 12 laps per segment winner is by over all lap total.
Up to11 entries = 1 heat
12-20 entries =2 heats
21-24 entries = 3 heats
25+ divided between heats 1, 2, 3

2 heats = 3 drivers qualify
3 heats = 2 drivers qualify

Heat winners get to chose starting lane in A main. Heat 1 winner has first choice then heat 2 then second place etc.
We will have round robin B- main which will be 14 lap segments to fill in the last 2 spots of the fields 8 starting positions. Winner is by over all lap total
10 minutes between b- main and start of A feature. 
A feature will be 40 lap segments winner is by over all lap total
Must have 8 racers for event to be payout event.(Not including track owners)
With 8 racers guaranteed payout is.
1st = $45.00
2nd= $27.00
3rd= $18.00
Payout increases with more racers. After 14 racers 4th place has payout. Top 8 receive box plaque*.

Entry fee will be $20.00
Pit pass is $5.00
This includes1 handout motor to keep racing as even as possible.
We will have extra motors available to purchase for $11.00 each.
9 tooth pinions are available.


Track will be spray glued.
Lunch will be served.

Track Voltage will be set at capacitors not track. Voltage will be 11.0-11.7 volts.

Tech mans decision is final. We have go no go tech tools so that tech will always be the same tech at each event. Don’t stretch the rules. Rules can be changed at any time.
* Must be a member to receive cash payout and awards.
Minimum tire diameters are for the start of each event.( Time trials, Heats, b- main, Feature )
Minimum track clearance is 3/64” including gear at all times.
Front Wheels/Tires on all cars that have a axle. May not exceed 1/16” of end play left or right.

You may loan or change cars but the car must go through tech. If the driver qualified his own car in the heat he forfeits his finish. If a driver comes in late and gets a ride, he can still race the b- main or feature if all qualify. If a driver comes in late with his own entry the same applies for the driver getting a ride.

If any of our General or Safety rules are broken you will be given one verbal warning then asked to leave on the second offense. You also will receive a written warning for your second offense also membership may be revoked*. The third offense will be a written notice and your membership will be terminated for two years. 
NO wonder rubber, Treated tires, silicones or thunder rubber etc.
Foam or Natural tires only. 
No Glue. You may only clean tires with tiger’s milk.
No Use of profanity or profanity gestures.
No hands on track surface unless working on your car.
No hitting track or ripping of controllers from control panel.
No touching power supplies or computer.
No use of power outlets only power strips provided at tables.
No horseplay of any kind.
No touching of anyone’s equipment only your own.
No Rough riding. Be polite and respectful of other people’s cars and equipment.
No Smoking in building.
Clean up you pit area at end of day.
NO oil or Braid juice during any event (heats, b- main , feature , etc) unless segments are over 25 laps
May use oil and braid juice if any event is 26 laps or more.
Every racer will participate in turn marshaling. (Unless exempt for health reasons or other reasons OK by race director.)
If you are not racing you are to be marshaling unless exempt) 
There will be no working on equipment at the track while green flag racing is going on. You will be warned on the 1st offense, 2nd offense you will sit out a segment in your race.
If 1 or 2 cars come off a quick tweak after a wreck by a turn marshal and that’s it. Drivers will not leave the panel unless asked to do so or if there is no marshals. If 3 or 4 cars come off then 45 seconds will be given to drivers to re slot their car. If 5 or more come off then 120 seconds will be given to drivers to re slot their cars. When time is up countdown will begin. If not ready to go when announced go your out that segment.
If the starter feels your car is a hazard to the other cars, he can black flag your car for the segment or until the cause of the hazard is repaired. 
At the end of each segment, drivers will have approximately 60 - 90 seconds (consensus) to change lanes and make a quick adjustment to car if necessary. If you are not ready at the panel when Lapmaster countdown starts, your car will be pulled for that segment.
There will not be mandatory tear downs unless the race director feels something is not right. They have the right to tear you down at any time. Any rule violation causes Disqualification. Refusal to allow your car to be inspected will be treated as major rule violations.
All cars will be inspected before each race: And for special races at end of each race or time trials. (heats, b- main , Feature ) 
Crash spots: 
If you cause the accident -anywhere in the turn you will start at the beginning of turn, coming off the turn you will start at the beginning of the straight or just in front of lap counter if you got your lap. Powers offs and being a victim of someone else’s crash you go were car is on track. 

The lap counter will be considered correct unless it can be proven otherwise. If a major error occurs in the counting process that cannot be corrected, the race director may:
1. a. Assign responsible stewards to count laps or verify the counter.
b. Restart the segment.
c. Restart the race form the last possible point.
2. For a major error in counting, the steps taken should preserve as much of the race as possible, while remaining as fair as possible.

Track calls will be when.
a. Car crashes 
b. Braid up
c. Power failure
d. Debris in slot
All drivers are required to use a lane change card in-between segments. And mark cars location when you are on sit out.

Once cars are in impound yard on the tech table your race entry donation is non refundable. No exceptions. 
Show up with a legal car!!!!! 




R&C Speedway

The Absolute Solar and Energy Solutions 
Friends & Family
Fall/Winter Racing Series 2019-2020

R&C Speedway will be hosting a fall/ winter racing series presented by

Absolute Solar and Energy Solutions. LLC 
717-566-2514., Absolute Solar and Energy Solutions.

We will be racing Saturday evenings starting in November and finishing up in March with a weather make up date. We are going to run three divisions 360 Sprints and Old Time Modified that will race for points and the championship hardware.. The third class will rotate every race and will be for fun. 

The proceeds from this racing series will benefit ASSCC, to support and promote their programs for the intellectually disabled children and adults.

The 360 Sprint and Old Time Modified point champions will receive a beautiful 
8" x10" Wall Plaques for 360 sprint 1st Place and Old Time Modified 1st Place 
6"x8" Wall Plaques for 360 sprint and Old Time Modified 2nd and 3rd Place 
2" x 3" Box Plaques for positions 4 to 8

Entry Donation is $6.00
Pit Pass $4.00


Absolute Solar and Energy Solutions Provides. 

Our Energy Solutions
Absolute currently offers solar Pv and solar hot water installation. We also install Generac stand by generators. As a Generac dealer, we can help you determine the best size generator to meet your energy needs.

Choosing the Best Products
We believe in bringing you the best product possible. Because of this, we use Enphase products. Enphase is committed to making quality energy products that employ state-of-the-art technology to bring you a new class of advanced solar energy solutions.


R&C Speedway Presents
The Absolute Solar and Energy Solutions 
Friends & Family Fall/Winter Racing Series 2019-202

Absolute Solar and Energy Solutions. LLC 
717-566-2514., Absolute Solar and Energy Solutions.
Classes In Order of Racing *

11-30-2019, 5Pm
Absolute Solar and Energy Solutions-Old Time Modified (Points)
Absolute Solar and Energy Solutions 360 Sprint (Points)
Silver Crown

12-28-2019, 5Pm
Absolute Solar and Energy Solutions Old Time Modified
Absolute Solar and Energy Solutions 360 Sprint
Super Sportsman

1-11-2020, 5Pm
Absolute Solar and Energy Solutions Old Time Modified (Points)
Absolute Solar and Energy Solutions360 Sprint (Points)
Midget

1-25-2020, 5Pm
Absolute Solar and Energy Solutions Old Time Modified (Points)
Absolute Solar and Energy Solution 360 Sprint (Points)
Street Stock

2-8-2020, 5Pm
Absolute Solar and Energy Solutions Old Time Modified (Points)
Absolute Solar and Energy Solutions 360 Sprint (Points)
BB Modified

2-22-2020, 5Pm
Absolute Solar and Energy Solutions 360 Sprint (Points)
Absolute Solar and Energy Solutions Old Time Modified (Points)
Wingless Sprints

3-7-2020, 5Pm
Absolute Solar and Energy Solutions Old Time Modified (Points)
Absolute Solar and Energy Solutions 360 Sprint (Points)
BB Modified

3-21-2020, 3.30PM
Weather Make Up 

Absolute Solar and Energy Solutions, LLC
711 Pine Hill Road, Hummelstown Pa 17036
717-566-2514., Absolute Solar and Energy Solutions.

*Practice and Features only unless posted differently.

Information 717-982-0191
© 2014-2019 Awareness Speedway Slot Car Club, Inc


----------



## parocket1 (Jan 6, 2012)

R&C Speedway

The Absolute Solar and Energy Solutions 
Friends & Family
Fall/Winter Racing Series 2019-2020

R&C Speedway will be hosting a fall/ winter racing series Presented by

Absolute Solar and Energy Solutions. LLC 
717-566-2514., Absolute Solar and Energy Solutions.

We will be racing Saturday evenings starting in November and finishing up in March with a weather make up date. We are going to run three divisions 360 Sprints and Old Time Modified that will race for points and the championship hardware. The third class will rotate every race and will be for fun. 

Track will open at 3:30pm with tech at 4:45pm with racing starting at 5:00pm sharp.*

The 360 Sprint and Old Time Modified point champions will receive a beautiful 
8" x 10" Wall Plaques for 360 sprint and Old Time Modified 1st Place 
6" x 8" Wall Plaques for 360 sprint and Old Time Modified 2nd and 3rd Place 
3" x 4" Box Plaques for positions 4 to 8

Entry Donation is $10.00 including pit pass.

Absolute Solar and Energy Solutions Provides. 
Our Energy Solutions
Absolute currently offers solar Pv and solar hot water installation. We also install Generac stand by generators. As a Generac dealer, we can help you determine the best size generator to meet your energy needs.


Choosing the Best Products
We believe in bringing you the best product possible. Because of this, we use Enphase products. Enphase is committed to making quality energy products that employ state-of-the-art technology to bring you a new class of advanced solar energy solutions.
*Practice and Features only unless posted differently.

The proceeds from this racing series will benefit ASSCC, to support and promote their programs for the intellectually disabled children and adults

R&C Speedway Presents
The Absolute Solar and Energy Solutions 
Friends & Family Fall/Winter Racing Series 2019-202

Absolute Solar and Energy Solutions. LLC 
717-566-2514., Absolute Solar and Energy Solutions.
Classes In Order of Racing *

12-28-2019, 5Pm
Absolute Solar and Energy Solutions Old Time Modified
Absolute Solar and Energy Solutions 360 Sprint
Super Sportsman

1-11-2020, 5Pm
Absolute Solar and Energy Solutions Old Time Modified (Points)
Absolute Solar and Energy Solutions360 Sprint (Points)
Midget

1-25-2020, 5Pm
Absolute Solar and Energy Solutions Old Time Modified (Points)
Absolute Solar and Energy Solution 360 Sprint (Points)
Street Stock

2-8-2020, 5Pm
Absolute Solar and Energy Solutions Old Time Modified (Points)
Absolute Solar and Energy Solutions 360 Sprint (Points)
BB Modified

2-22-2020, 5Pm
Absolute Solar and Energy Solutions 360 Sprint (Points)
Absolute Solar and Energy Solutions Old Time Modified (Points)
Wingless Sprints

3-7-2020, 5Pm
Absolute Solar and Energy Solutions Old Time Modified (Points)
Absolute Solar and Energy Solutions 360 Sprint (Points)
BB Modified

3-21-2020, 3.30PM
Absolute Solar and Energy Solutions-Old Time Modified (Points)
Absolute Solar and Energy Solutions 360 Sprint (Points)
Silver Crown


Absolute Solar and Energy Solutions, LLC
711 Pine Hill Road, Hummelstown Pa 17036
717-566-2514., Absolute Solar and Energy Solutions.

*Practice and Features only unless posted differently.

Information 717-982-0191

© 2014-2019 Awareness Speedway Slot Car Club, Inc


----------



## parocket1 (Jan 6, 2012)

*Payout Fundraiser.*

R&C Speedway

Waiting On Spring 320
Event presented by 

Perennial Gardens
Native and Edible Nursery
Perennial Gardens
717-275-5725

March 14, 2020 at 4:30 Pm
Track opens at 2:00Pm. Inspection opens at 3:35Pm and closes at 4:20Pm
Weather Make up March 28, 2020 at 10:00 Am
Track opens at 8:00Am. Inspection opens at 9:35Am and closes at 9:50Am

Special Payout Race : Waiting On Spring 320 for Big Block Modified.
Time Trials will determine the order in which drivers will pick lanes or sit out for the heats. 
Qualifying (time trials) will be 20 seconds on orange lane. Order by draw.

Time trial heat race placement.
1-11racers straight up from time trials.

12-20 Racers
#1&#2 qualifier heat race #1
#3&#4 qualifier heat race #2
The rest divided by time between heats.

21-24 Racers
#1&#4 qualifier heat race #1
#2&#5 qualifier heat race #2
#3&#6 qualifier heat race #3
The rest divided by time between heats.

Heats will start with 8-11 drivers and number of heats is determined by entries.
Heats will be 12 laps per segment winner is by over all lap total.
Up to11 entries = 1 heat
12-20 entries =2 heats
21-24 entries = 3 heats
25+ divided between heats 1, 2, 3

2 heats = 3 drivers qualify
3 heats = 2 drivers qualify

Heat winners get to chose starting lane in A main. Heat 1 winner has first choice then heat 2 then second place etc.
We will have round robin B- main which will be 14 lap segments to fill in the last 2 spots of the fields 8 starting positions. Winner is by over all lap total
10 minutes between b- main and start of A feature. 
A feature will be 40 lap segments winner is by over all lap total

Guaranteed payout up to7 racers is. 1st = $25.00
With 8 racers guaranteed payout is.
1st = $35.00
2nd= $22.00
3rd= $13.00
Payout increases with more racers. After 14 racers 4th place has payout. Top 8 receive box plaque.


Entry fee will be $10.00
Pit pass is $5.00

Track will be spray glued.
Lunch will be served.

Track Voltage will be set at capacitors not track. Voltage will be 11.0-11.7 volts.

Tech mans decision is final. We have go no go tech tools so that tech will always be the same tech at each event. Don’t stretch the rules. Rules can be changed at any time.

Minimum tire diameters are for the start of each event.( Time trials, Heats, b- main, Feature )
Minimum track clearance is 3/64” including gear at all times.
Front Wheels/Tires on all cars that have a axle. May not exceed 1/16” of end play left or right.

You may loan or change cars but the car must go through tech. If the driver qualified his own car in the heat he forfeits his finish. If a driver comes in late and gets a ride, he can still race the b- main or feature if all qualify. If a driver comes in late with his own entry the same applies for the driver getting a ride.

If any of our General or Safety rules are broken you will be given one verbal warning then asked to leave on the second offense. You also will receive a written warning for your second offense also membership may be revoked*. The third offense will be a written notice and your membership will be terminated for two years. 
NO wonder rubber, Treated tires, silicones or thunder rubber etc.
Foam or Natural tires only. 
No Glue. You may only clean tires with tiger’s milk.
No Use of profanity or profanity gestures.
No hands on track surface unless working on your car.
No hitting track or ripping of controllers from control panel.
No touching power supplies or computer.
No use of power outlets only power strips provided at tables.
No horseplay of any kind.
No touching of anyone’s equipment only your own.
No Rough riding. Be polite and respectful of other people’s cars and equipment.
No Smoking in building.
Clean up you pit area at end of day.
NO oil or Braid juice during any event (heats, b- main , feature , etc) unless segments are over 25 laps
May use oil and braid juice if any event is 26 laps or more.
Every racer will participate in turn marshaling. (Unless exempt for health reasons or other reasons OK by race director.)
If you are not racing you are to be marshaling unless exempt) 
There will be no working on equipment at the track while green flag racing is going on. You will be warned on the 1st offense, 2nd offense you will sit out a segment in your race.
If 1 or 2 cars come off a quick tweak after a wreck by a turn marshal and that’s it. Drivers will not leave the panel unless asked to do so or if there is no marshals. If 3 or 4 cars come off then 45 seconds will be given to drivers to re slot their car. If 5 or more come off then 120 seconds will be given to drivers to re slot their cars. When time is up countdown will begin. If not ready to go when announced go your out that segment.
If the starter feels your car is a hazard to the other cars, he can black flag your car for the segment or until the cause of the hazard is repaired. 
At the end of each segment, drivers will have approximately 60 - 90 seconds (consensus) to change lanes and make a quick adjustment to car if necessary. If you are not ready at the panel when Lapmaster countdown starts, your car will be pulled for that segment.
There will not be mandatory tear downs unless the race director feels something is not right. They have the right to tear you down at any time. Any rule violation causes Disqualification. Refusal to allow your car to be inspected will be treated as major rule violations.
All cars will be inspected before each race: And for special races at end of each race or time trials. (heats, b- main , Feature ) 
Crash spots: 
If you cause the accident -anywhere in the turn you will start at the beginning of turn, coming off the turn you will start at the beginning of the straight or just in front of lap counter if you got your lap. Powers offs and being a victim of someone else’s crash you go were car is on track. 
The lap counter will be considered correct unless it can be proven otherwise. If a major error occurs in the counting process that cannot be corrected, the race director may:
1. a. Assign responsible stewards to count laps or verify the counter.
b. Restart the segment.
c. Restart the race form the last possible point.
2. For a major error in counting, the steps taken should preserve as much of the race as possible, while remaining as fair as possible.
Track calls will be when.
a. Car crashes 
b. Braid up
c. Power failure
d. Debris in slot
All drivers are required to use a lane change card in-between segments. And mark cars location when you are on sit out.

Once cars are in impound yard on the tech table your race entry donation is non refundable. No exceptions. 
Show up with a legal car!!!!! 
Dirt Modified
Bodies:
Bodies laminated by Kreiser, RPM, Caveman 
If you follow all SDM rules, you may use Hack Chassis lexan body, except for motor and gear rules you must use modified rules for motor and gears.
Bodies must retain a real look.
Body must be laminated (not lexan) and have numbers on roof and both doors.
No roof flaps. Or added body wings/spoilers
Main panel must run complete length of body.
Spoiler must be no larger then 1/2". (May add clear lexan spoiler to RPM body)
Must maintain min 1 7/8" rear roof height and 1 3/4”min front roof height.
May use Velcro to fasten body.
Chassis:
Parma #577 4" FCR chassis, K&G FCR4
May add weight and bracing. All weight and bracing must remain inside frame.
Minimum ground clearance of 3/64" (.047) on all parts of the chassis and gear
May solder an axle tube between the front axle tubes only.
Opening the pinion hole in the motor mount will be allowed.
No other modifications allowed
Axles:
Must use any 1/8" solid, metallic axles in front & rear.
Oilites only/Oilites must be in same position from side to side.
No split axles.
Over the counter brass, aluminum or steel spacers. K&S tubing or slick 7 spacers
No axle collars allowed.
No tampering with oilites. (No countersinking, grooving, cutting, chamfering, etc.)
Oilites may be soldered or glued in stock location.
Independently rotating wheels may be used on the front axle. This may be done by three methods.
a. Over the counter “E” clip independent axle.
b. Soldering a flange onto the end of an axle.
c. Peening a flange on the end of the axle.
The independent axle may not be installed stationary by any means. It must rotate and move freely.

Rear Wheels/Tires:
Any foam/ Natural tire.
No glue allowed on tires (no silicones).
Tires can be cleaned with tiger milk only
Tires must be dried after cleaning before being put on the track
Minimum right tire diameter of .900 measured at start of heats and mains
Left rear tire must be equal to or smaller than right rear tire.
No beveling or tapering of the tires allowed.
No filling wheels with lead or any heavy materials.
No add-on wheel/axle collars, weights, or springs allowed.
Maximum width of 3.250". May not exceed 1/8" spacer offset to right.
Width of outside tire must remain .800 or 7/8" as manufactured.
Front Wheels/Tires:
Foam tires only Must have flat surface an. .800 min diameter ½" (.500) minimum width and left front may be narrowed to 7/16” minimum.
No beveling or tapering of the tires allowed.
No filling wheels with lead or heavy material.
No add on wheel/axle collars, weights, or springs allowed.
May not exceed 1/8" spacer offset to right.
May not exceed 1/16" axle end play left or right.
Maximum width is 3 .250".
No adding any additives to tires (nail polish, epoxy, etc...)
Gears:
9 tooth pinion 48 pitch only can be used.
No gears manufactured for RC will be allowed.
No drilling of crown gears will be allowed.
Pinion may be pressed, soldered or glued on.
29, 30, 31, 32, 33 plastic crown gear 48 pitch only.
Motors:
JK Falcon/TSRF motors, Retro Hawk, Hawk7, Evil 9, Demon motors,
Proslot Scorpion Poly-Neo FK Motor - PS-4007, Proslot Euro MK-1 Motor - Sealed - PS-4002FK , NSR King EVO Balanced Motor - NSR-3030
Any 16d( not super/Outlaw) motor will be allowed as long as the arm is .530 diameter or less,.610 Stack Minimum, no shimming of the magnets, no shunts. 
No modifications, ex cranking timing


Super Dirt Modified
Bodies:
Body by Hack Chassis Only!!!.
Body must be painted and have numbers on roof and both doors.
No roof flaps. Or added body wings/spoilers
No modifications to body. The way you receive body is how body must be used.
Must us factory located holes with stationary pin tubing to fasten body. *
Hood may be mounted with stationary pin tubing or clip over front axle.*

Chassis:
Parma #577 4" FCR chassis.
You must solder side tabs to chassis in the stock location then cut off flush with side of chassis.*
K&G-FCR4
This modification must be done to be legal for The Super Dirt Mod class.
1- Measure inside of fold inward 1/8" and scribe line from front to back.
2-Saw cut tabs along scribed line. front to rear.
3-Relocate cut off tabs to saw cut line and solder flush with saw cut. line on top of frame.
Frame will now be 2-5/8" wide from outside to outside of body mounting tabs.
Frame will be the same width as a FCR 4" chassis.
May add weight and bracing. All weight and bracing must remain inside frame.
Minimum ground clearance of 3/64" (.047) on all parts of the chassis and gear
May solder an axle tube between the front axle tubes only.
Opening the pinion hole in the motor mount will be allowed.
No other modifications allowed
Axles:
Must use any 1/8" solid, metallic axles in front & rear.
Parma PAR-626 Oilites only/Oilites must be in same position from side to side. 
Front oilites must be mounted up and forward. 
Rear oilites must be mounted up and back.
No split axles.
Over the counter brass, aluminum or steel spacers. K&S tubing or slick 7 spacers
No axle collars allowed.
No tampering with oilites. (No countersinking, grooving, cutting, chamfering, etc.)
Oilites may be soldered or glued in stock location.
Maximum 1/8” offset to the right side.
No hollow or plastic axles.
Independent front wheels are legal. This may be done by these methods
A: Over the counter "E" clip independent axle.
B: Soldering or Peening a flange on the end of the axle.
This independent axle may not be installed stationary; it must rotate and move freely.






Rear Wheels/Tires:
Pro-Track 1/8 x 1” PTC-237, n237, Pro-Track 1/8 x 1″ x 7/8 wide PTC-235, n235 Only
No glue allowed on tires .
Tires can be cleaned with tiger milk only
Tires must be dried after cleaning before being put on the track
Minimum right rear tire diameter of .910 measured at start of heats and mains
Left rear tire must be equal to or smaller than right rear tire, may narrow to .650 wide.
No beveling or tapering of the tires allowed.
No filling wheels with lead or any heavy materials.
No add-on wheel/axle collars, weights, or springs allowed.
Maximum width of 3 1/4".
May not exceed 1/8" spacer offset to right.
Width of outside tire must remain .800 or 7/8" as manufactured.

Front Wheels/Tires:
Pro-Track 1/8 x 7/8 x .500 PTC-227 Only 
Must have flat surface. .860 min diameter and ½" (.500) minimum width and left front may be narrowed to 7/16” minimum.
No beveling or tapering of the tires allowed.
No filling wheels with lead or heavy material.
No add on wheel/axle collars, weights, or springs allowed.
May not exceed 1/8" spacer offset to right.
May not exceed 1/16" axle end play left or right.
Maximum width is 3 1/4".
No adding any additives to tires (nail polish, epoxy, etc...)
Gears
You may run Any 48 pitch pinion and plastic crown gear only.
No gears manufactured for RC will be allowed.
No drilling of crown gears will be allowed.
Pinion may be soldered or glued on.
Motors:
JK Falcon/TSRF motors, Retro Hawk, Hawk7, Evil 9, Demon motors,
Proslot Scorpion Poly-Neo FK Motor - PS-4007, Proslot Euro MK-1 Motor - Sealed - PS-4002FK , NSR King EVO Balanced Motor - NSR-3030
Any 16d( not super/Outlaw) motor will be allowed as long as the arm is .530 diameter or less,.610 Stack Minimum, no shimming of the magnets, no shunts. 
No modifications, ex cranking timing

Information 717-982-0191

© 2014-2019 Awareness Speedway Slot Car Club, Inc


----------

